# Dropped another one last night



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

35# male came charging into lightening jack


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats rotty !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congrats


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Another good deed. Good going!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! You're on a roll now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nice color's on that one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet are you keeping the fur on all of those fawn killers


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes. This last one is getting a shoulder mount, others are getting tanned


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good deal


----------

